# proud joist hangers



## tjetson

whats the best practice for proud joist hangers?, i know not to directly break on them. Is it best to hog out the back of the drywall in a stair opening that has the hangers on all 4 corners or shim and glue?

in the field just let them egg shell and fix them? 

how do you guys handle proud joist hangers? these ones are really thick 1/8th or so.

thx


----------



## gazman

Complain until the tools can do their job right.


----------



## Kiwiman

Malthoid packers would be the go around these parts.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Malthoid packers would be the go around these parts.


 You get these plastic packers now, Box full in all different thicknesses and colour coded.


----------



## MrWillys

Try and hold the screws back to keep the board from fracturing. If it does fracture tell the finisher too quit whining and do his job.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> Complain until the tools can do their job right.


That complaint will be with you to the grave, Gazzy. 
Some of the more massive hangers I get to see are 3/16' to 1/4" (6-7mm) thick (usually custom work),,, and then the build up from the nails, and you are nearing a 1/2" ( or 13mm for the rest of the world).
Hell that's as thick as the board. 
First they get a beating with a mini-sledge hammer for good measure, shimmed with high quality Canadian white cedar shims, glued heavily and screwed back far enough.


----------



## chris

Shim it with hotmud, then hang


----------



## moore

tjetson said:


> whats the best practice for proud joist hangers?, i know not to directly break on them. Is it best to hog out the back of the drywall in a stair opening that has the hangers on all 4 corners or shim and glue?
> 
> in the field just let them egg shell and fix them?
> 
> how do you guys handle proud joist hangers? these ones are really thick 1/8th or so.
> 
> thx


Don't hang over the hanger...Cut Around It ! I tell my hangers to do this ...I'd rather pre fill and tape that void than deal with some warped up twisted chit !!


----------



## moore

And that framers square wont show you chit!!! Grab A 4' straight edge and throw it up there!! That will tell you what your really dealing with!!!


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Shim it with hotmud, then hang


Post #9


----------



## tjetson

moore said:


> And that framers square wont show you chit!!! Grab A 4' straight edge and throw it up there!! That will tell you what your really dealing with!!!


ceilings are dead flat and level (tgi) only issue was hangers i do have a 12' concrete screed i use for flattening walls and rasping icf humps


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

tjetson said:


> ceilings are dead flat and level (tgi) only issue was hangers i do have a 12' concrete screed i use for flattening walls and rasping icf humps


Your TGI's must be a lot better than the ones I cover up. They need to be crowned. I see 3/8" variations.


----------



## tjetson

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Your TGI's must be a lot better than the ones I cover up. They need to be crowned. I see 3/8" variations.


the 3/8th is probably deflection in track houses, the ones with overlays usualy have squash blocks and blocking etc makes them pretty darn flat


----------



## pips

We usually hang over them and gently push in some screws...unless were working on some really nice house...spec houses hang away! I may try to bash in it alittle with my hammer some tho


----------



## moore

pips said:


> We usually hang over them and gently push in some screws...unless were working on some really nice house...spec houses hang away! I may try to bash in it alittle with my hammer some tho


 So what do you do on the really nice homes?


----------



## gordie

Yep I agree with willy if they want you to fix it for free which is what they always want. If that's the case then board it keep your screws way back . If the builder realizes its his problem to pay for well get some trim tex shim on a roll and get creative :thumbup:


----------



## pips

moore said:


> So what do you do on the really nice homes?


Have'nt done one in so long I forget. I think maybe 3/8" drywall with some durarock or something


----------



## endo_alley

moore said:


> So what do you do on the really nice homes?


Shims? We are expected to do some basic shimming to straighten minor irregularities. Which is what this looks like. If it is out of control we need to be reimbursed for it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I just shimmed a 1/2" difference on all the trusses in a house, where they meet the interior partitions. Still, I know I'll hear about a few screws that aren't set proper.
Oh yea, I re-insulated a few walls because they don't use staples anymore and it falls out, cut out all the excess spray foam and caulk, cut bowed studs, added nailers, and moved 50+ sheets because nobody knows how to stock a house anymore.


----------



## gordie

I here ya P.A all that extra bulls##t and instead of "wow how were you able to get it done " you get you gonna work staight through the weekend tapers want to get started if they can .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Cutting foam, this goes on all the time. The friction fit batts are a joke and should be outlawed.


----------



## MrWillys

That's BS and should be properly prepped by whomever installed it. Add a line item to your proposal for foam cutting and you can bet they'll get a cubby to get it done.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I've been told by the insulator ,,, they've done testing and it compresses. Hang over it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I won't add a line item but I will issue flat tires.


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've been told by the insulator ,,, they've done testing and it compresses. Hang over it.


Ask him to show you?


----------



## endo_alley

MrWillys said:


> That's BS and should be properly prepped by whomever installed it. Add a line item to your proposal for foam cutting and you can bet they'll get a cubby to get it done.


"Add a line item." Very good point. I have line items NOW in my proposals that cost me hundreds and sometimes even thousands of dollars by not having them in the past. They are so valuable I wouldn't consider not adding them in the "scope of work" and "exclusions" section of my proposals. And in some cases intelligent line items and exclusions demonstrate your working knowledge to new clients.


----------



## Tapeslamr79

Glue the [email protected]#* outta the metal and along horizontal edge with Osi or liquid nails...keep fasteners at least 8" from clips..press rock to glue..done..not broke up board and the float over metal is gradual..fudge rest of roll with the bead


----------

